# Screeechers cars



## cephead (Nov 10, 2017)

Does anyone have any pics of the sets below 
and which cars came with them they could post?
Would like pics of the track & cars. 
been searching the net but cant find any but the 
spiderman or interstate chase sets.would like 
to see the other ones.
catolog pics would be great also.thanks in advance.

1976
Thrill Show
Interstate Chase
Dynamite Connection
Drag City

1977
Firemen's Thrill Show
Interstate Chase
Spiderman Meets The Fly
Drag City


----------



## JimDouglasJr (Jul 1, 2018)

I don't have a Scre-e-echers set, but have about 20 cars, about half of those with Scre-e-echers bodies, the other half with other bodies. 
All chassis are the pin versions. A couple were Magna-Steering, but I swapped the parts over to pinned chassis so I could run them. 
Someone was selling the blue and white Pintos dirt cheap a while back, mint on the card. I should have bought one and liberated it. I don't have one of the Pintos yet.
It's groovy to see someone else interested in these. I'm a member on SCI. No interest in them over there.
They are a blast to run. They have a huge crown gear so they'd go on battery power, and you can really wind them up. Easily outperform a Mangna-Traction or Tyco Curvehugger. 
I wish I'd have had them when we still had a slot car club here. They'd have been fun to race. Few collectors even have one.

Here's a list of the bodies I have found that will fit the Scre-e-echers chassis. 
(For those following along, the Scrte-e-echers chassis is long in front and needs clearance for the shoes.) 
These include (for sure):
> Turbo Turn On (as well as Lazer 2000 versions)
> Two Much (seen on eBay also as Too Much)(as well as Lazer 2000 versions)
> Ferrari Can-Am
> McLaren Can-Am
> Chevy Blazer
> Jeep CJ-7
> Porsche 934 RSR (without Blazin' Brakes tail light bar)
> Thunderbird stocker
> Dodge Magnum
> BMW M1
> Datsun Pick Up (If snug in front, file down high spot above shoe)
> Corvette GT (non-headlight Speed Steer version, remove headlight bar posts)

> Many of the Tomy Turbo stocker bodies. Ferrari Testarossa, Corvette, Nissan 300Z, Thunderbirds, and BMW M1 for sure. Likely Camaro.
Likewise some of the JL/AW shell style stock car bodies and some other would likely fit. Buick Regal Grand National, '46 Ford, and VW van for sure.

> HO Extras '32 Ford.

> AFX '71 Dodge Charger will fit if you buzz off just the slightest little bit of the front bumper underneath. It won't show.
Some others if you're willing to remove a little more material; the Roadrunner, for example.


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

The following Drag City pics are not mine.


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

Inside


----------

